# Holidays... home alone??



## MissCV (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi everyone,

For the Christmas break we might need to leave my 12 year old cockatiel at home for approx 4 days on his own. Otherwise he could come away with us, but we are staying with family (who have a cat) and its a 3 hour drive so im worried the stress of it all might be worse than him just being home alone for 4 days.

I could ask a friend to change his water/food every second day but he wouldnt get any out of the cage time or attention as i dont know anyone else that has birds and would know how to handle him.

Im really worried about what to do. Please help!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I take my birds on three hour car rides all the time and they're just fine, its the cat I would be worried about. Four days isn't too bad as long as he gets fresh food and water from your friend he should be fine. If they talk to him when they change that he shouldn't get too lonely, you could leave music playing or the TV on for him so its not quiet while you're gone.


----------



## MissCV (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for your reply roxy culver. 

I think i will just have my friend change his water and food. I leave the radio on for him during the day when i am at work but never over night as i thought it interrupted his sleep. Maybe ill leave it on in another room and it will keep him company during the day and be quiet enough for him to sleep at night.


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

Could your tiel stay at your friend's house? Even if he is in a spare room out of the way he would hear noise and have people popping in and out?
I've never left a tiel that long, but Billy's previous owners went away for a week regularly with people popping in once a day to check on him. I did it once, which was how Billy and I met (and once they were back I said 'if you ever want to get rid of him just let me know' - a week later he was living with us!).


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

Are you sleeping in a spare bedroom at the relatives house? If so could he go in there and you keep the door shut to keep the cat out? He couldn't be left alone for that amount of time as will need a change of food and water, should be every day, I do mine twice a day. If you can imagine drinking stale water it isn't very nice is it not to mention it could get a build up of bacteria which could make him ill, if he's anything like mine the food bowl will need replenishing once or twice a day. I would imagine he would get very lonely, cockatiels are flock birds, with no one around it will be stressfull and lonely for him. I don't do holidays, haven't done for years, used to when I only had four cockies and took them with me, the journey used to be around 4 hours.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I personally would be afraid to leave my tiel that long - if anything happens there's no one around to do anything about it (night frights/blood feathers that sort of thing). I would definitely consider asking your friend to keep him if possible. Your tiel might be happier for it too to have some company.


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah, I agree with Belinda, I'd be very nervous about that....I mean, if someone makes sure he has food and water I guess that'd be okay, but still, if something happens, nobody is there. I'd highly suggest just taking him with you or leaving him with a friend's, whichever works best for you. Make sure that if you leave him with a friend's, you give your friend detailed directions on how to care for your bird and what to do in an emergency.


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't know about other countries but here in the UK it would be illegal under the animal welfare bill. If someone informed the RSPCA they could find the RSPCA got a court order and with the assistance of the police the will get into the property and remove the pet/s and you could find yourself in court.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm surprised that's illegal, if the friend was coming over daily to change the water and food and check on the welfare of the tiel, I wouldn't consider that mistreatment... perhaps I'm wrong, but I don't think it's that drastic... I still wouldn't risk it but other than the chance of accidental injury or death the bird wouldn't die from mistreatment and it's not an ongoing situation...


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

If someone was comming to look after the pet/s in that would be acceptable (although I agree with you it's not worth the risk incase something happens) it's if an animal/bird was left without anyone comming in that's when they would step in. If they had a report of animals/birds left alone they would put tape across the door, go back in 24 hours if tape hadn't been touched that's when they step in with the police.


----------



## Riddick07 (Sep 2, 2010)

The three hour drive shouldn't be that hard on your teil. I took my three to Tennessee with me and that was a 12 hour drive down and than another 12 hour drive back none stop the second time. My two babies were handraised by me and so have been in the car since they were 4 weeks old and they love car rides now. They seem to find watching the scenery flash by fascinating. There mother hadn't been in the car that much but she was fine too. 
I also left the father at home with a friend for the whole trip to Tennesse which was 5 days and he too was fine. As long as your friend stops by and checks on him everday and hangs out with him for a couple hours. My friend take the father home with her instead of leaving him at the empty condo for 5 days. I also gave her the number and the address for my avian vet.


----------



## MissCV (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for everyones replies. 

I would never consider leaving him alone without someone checking on him and changing his food/water etc. Hopefully I can make arrangements to bring him with me but otherwise my friend will be stopping by to keep check on him for me.


----------

